# rare '69 GTO



## parag (Oct 17, 2008)

I have a matching numbers 1969 GTO 4-speed convertible, that is phs documented to be original carousel red. The numbers agree. when i bought the car i saw that number and thought is was a judge, cause a GTO book says if it was carousel red it is a judge, but i know better now, but it has to be rare. The paperwork says it did not have ram air and did have hidden headlights. so it is NOT a judge. I have searched a lot online and have only found one other. I know this is a special order car. but i need to know how rare the car actually is. I basically just need to know a value comparison to a true judge. thanks for your time.

this is the other car i found,
1969 GTO Convertible Parking Lot - Ultimate Pontiac GTO Picture Site


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, post pictures when you have a chance.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome!
Does your GTO have the wing?


----------



## parag (Oct 17, 2008)

when i bought the car it did, it even has the stronger trunk springs to hold it up, but i did some research and found out that the wing was from a hardtop, not convertible, so it is not stock. up until a few years ago you could not buy a convertible wing.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

This "paperwork", is it from Pontiac Historical Services?


----------



## parag (Oct 17, 2008)

yeah PHS is the only paperwork i have on it. PHS didnt know anything about the car other than the huge sharpie on the cover that said "THIS IS NOT A JUDGE"


----------



## revsitup (Nov 9, 2007)

What is the paint code # on the firewall data trim plate? It should be 72 for c red. Your car could have been ordered with a special paint code (sps). I have heard of a few other 69 GTO non-Judges with 72 paint code from factory.
It should add some more value to your car I would think.
Got any pictures to share of your car?
Brent


----------



## parag (Oct 17, 2008)

yeah it is 72, that why i thought it was a judge to begin with. would you have any idea of how many would be out there, and dont forget mine is convertible.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I think that car needs me to rescue it from your garage.


----------



## parag (Oct 17, 2008)

the guy i bought it from took it apart, painted it and ran out of money. he let it sit so long that the paint actually looked original. it sat for like 19 years before i bought it. about a year after i bought it, a tornado tore apart the garage it was in and killed the old owner. just thought that is kinda wierd about the car. i started sanding on it, found such bad bodywork i have to get it bead blasted, and just havent done it. I have only let it sit for 5 years. ill let it sit for another 14 before ill sell it. i dont want to sell it and have a tornado kill me lol. i have no idea about the owners before that, the guy i bought it from found it in a junk yard abandoned.

i was even watching the tornado from my house


----------



## parag (Oct 17, 2008)

ok nobody knows about a gto. wow
k i have another car that i am assuming nobody knows, but what the hell
i have a 1970 firebird formula 400 that is also original carousel red, is that a special order car? i cant seem to find the original color schemes that pontiac made in 1970


----------



## parag (Oct 17, 2008)

seriously guys nobody knows anything, is that a good or bad thing?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I dug this up for you.. hope this helps. 

Jim Mattison from Pontiac Historic Services provides some additional information on paint codes:

Carousel Red ("T" or 72) was available as a "special order" paint color on all 1969 Pontiacs, not just the Judge and some Firebirds. A considerable number of 1969 non-Judge GTOs were painted this color. I have even heard some refer to this as a "Judge Delete" option, but no such "Judge Delete" option ever existed! Today, most folks think that if they find a '69 GTO with a Carousel Red ("T" or 72) trim tag, it has to be a Judge.........NOT so!!!
Jim Mattison, Pontiac Historic Services

Incidentally, the first Judge was NOT Carousel Red. It was green. The car was then painted Carousel Red.


----------



## sldavis_25 (May 2, 2010)

*Dug this out of the Archives*

Interesting enough the 69 Conv I bought last month is also Factory code 72 Carousel Red paint (PHS Documented) I'm in the same boat as this guy in thinking it may be a pretty rare factory color for a non-judge (even though we know it was an option). There was an interesting article about a 69 conv oringinal paint code of 72 in performance pontiac about a year ago. Anyone else have anymore updates on the rarety of a carousel red non Judge?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

So Carousel Red is the orange Judge color? Is there a stock GTO red for my 70?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Cardinal Red, code 75, would be the standard red for '70(there was also a Burgundy). 

1970 GTO Specifications - UltimateGTO.com


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

I agree with GTO JUDGE. I think the carousel red / orange was just a colour took from Chevy at the time ( hugger orange). I dont see what the big deal is' Its the drivetrain configuration and perf options thats makes a muscle car desirable / rare. Colours are just the bonus.


----------



## Unclesams (Jun 5, 2009)

You could get that color and have it not be a Judge. I owned a 69 Firebird ragtop in that color. It was common on birds. There are also a lot of Judges in different colors as well, I even know a guy with an Espresso Brown Judge. It is a nice car, even if it is haunted.


----------

